# First aid training



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi I just finished a 4 day first aid at work course. How many people do first aid training I think it is an vital prep even a basic course the higher level covers what they call disaster training am thinking of doing this one when time and funds allow


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm debating signing up for the clad through the gum that I have a temporary membership. They offer CPR certification and a first aid class for less than $100.


----------



## johnson33445 (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you work? Sometimes employers will cover the cost because they view it as a benefit for the organization to have someone in the office be CPR certified. It's worth a shot to ask!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to teach EMT and several other first aid classes. I started taking classes because I spent a lot of time in the wilderness. I was recruited by the local EMT squad. They then provided all my training and the experience on the ambulance honed my skills. I also found it rewarding. Join an EMT squad as a volunteer and get great training along with practical experience.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

johnson33445 said:


> Do you work? Sometimes employers will cover the cost because they view it as a benefit for the organization to have someone in the office be CPR certified. It's worth a shot to ask!


Well, I don't work in an office, so it isn't a priority where I am at.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I work in the medical field. Where I'm at the cost to get the instructors license is out of control. I could get my IC in EMT-B for the same price as my 1st aid cert. So instead I will talk and teach anyone that wants info, my kids/family all know way more than the 1st aid level of care.

1st aid/CPR is great but it isn't great medical, it is a start thou. MFR or even the EMT-B can be gotten for very cheap and there is other disaster med classes showing up all around too.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Most of what we do in Kommiefornia is complicated by heavy burdens of regulations, administration, and making sure we have enough people double checking the list of taxes that have to be paid to do anything.... 


I got First Responder and EMT-B through the local community college and I loved every minute of it! It was AWESOME! and I cant encourage people enough to take advantage of that if it's offered in your area!!!

CERT is another opportunity, that varies from town to town and from county to county, in my city we've only activated our emergency operations once, but in places that are prone to hurricanes or tornado's they actually get a lot of work to do!


----------

